
Pandas author on unsustainabilty of project, lack of funding - xamlhacker
https://twitter.com/wesmckinn/status/909860120074555392
======
myth_drannon
Comes on the heels of StackOverflow blog post attributing meteotic rise of
Python to Pandas.

[https://stackoverflow.blog/2017/09/14/python-growing-
quickly...](https://stackoverflow.blog/2017/09/14/python-growing-quickly/)

~~~
danjoc
I read that as, "StackOverflow confirms: Pandas is poorly documented."

~~~
appleiigs
I read that as, "Pandas is poorly documented because of lack of funding".

Django is the exact same way. 52% of it's $200K goal.

And in a other thread, people wonder why the entertainment industry won't give
their content out DRM free.

------
peatmoss
I do worry about the tragedy of the commons with FOSS. Massive amounts of
social benefits accrue when there are high quality libre tools out there.
Outside universities and some rare corporate positions, it's hard to find
instances where engineers can work full time on the highest value, but lowest
compensated projects.

Selfishly, I looks at things like a basic income as a means of getting to
spend a year earning ramen money on valueable but non-economic projects.

------
danjoc
[https://mobile.twitter.com/wesmckinn/status/9097726525329530...](https://mobile.twitter.com/wesmckinn/status/909772652532953088)

Well that certainly escalated quickly. The anger issues seem misplaced. Not a
good way to solicit contributions.

~~~
x0x0
Senior people at very wealthy companies whining that the software they take
for free isn't up to their standards is a worse look.

~~~
danjoc
>software they take for free

Software they were given. More cringe:

[https://mobile.twitter.com/wesmckinn/status/9098543516944588...](https://mobile.twitter.com/wesmckinn/status/909854351694458880?p=v)

It sounds like Wes has given a gift and now expects something in return for
it. r/niceguys anyone?

[https://mobile.twitter.com/wesmckinn/status/9097774823830691...](https://mobile.twitter.com/wesmckinn/status/909777482383069184?p=v)

Berating your users publicly is not very becoming. I feel sorry for lebigot.
He's really being mobbed now.

Looking at the comments, it reminds me of a poor tourist lady I saw surrounded
by San Francisco beggars. She gave one some change out of kindness. She was
mobbed by four more, who became upset because she had nothing for them.

I doubt she goes back to SF any time soon. Beggars everywhere. I doubt many
quants will recommend improvements to Pandas any time soon. Beggars
everywhere.

~~~
rkda
Who are the beggars? The quants who take but don't give back?

~~~
danjoc
[https://mobile.twitter.com/mrocklin/status/90977822841123635...](https://mobile.twitter.com/mrocklin/status/909778228411236352?p=v)
[https://mobile.twitter.com/wj_chicago/status/909901211855458...](https://mobile.twitter.com/wj_chicago/status/909901211855458304?p=v)
[https://mobile.twitter.com/astrojuanlu/status/90977665123129...](https://mobile.twitter.com/astrojuanlu/status/909776651231297536?p=v)

Some examples.

